# Ticking sound from front suspension



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi I bought a Altima GXE for $1300 it idles and drives great but there is a clicking sound coming from the front when i turn and it makes a grinding ype noise when i hit a bump or dip.My first thought is the CV joints or ball joints.The dealer i bought it from says they would fix whatever it is I was just curious to see what y'all think it is.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> Hi I bought a Altima GXE for $1300 it idles and drives great but there is a clicking sound coming from the front when i turn and it makes a grinding ype noise when i hit a bump or dip.My first thought is the CV joints or ball joints.The dealer i bought it from says they would fix whatever it is I was just curious to see what y'all think it is.



Sounds like your CV joints. Have them replace both because if one is bad the other one is not too far away from failing


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

CV joints are more of a clinking or thumping sound while accelerating or decelerating. Not so much of hitting bumps. I did test drive an altima that had that problem. Let me know what happens as I'm pretty curious.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> CV joints are more of a clinking or thumping sound while accelerating or decelerating. Not so much of hitting bumps. I did test drive an altima that had that problem. Let me know what happens as I'm pretty curious.



I replaced mine last winter. Everytime I was turning I heard a clnking sound. Upon inspection it turned out the boot torn open and all that nice salt and sand they lay down the roads, penatrated and removed a bearing grease. Needless to say replacing them in the cold winter sinks. I waited until the spring to do the other side.


----------



## kmet (Dec 8, 2005)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> Hi I bought a Altima GXE for $1300 it idles and drives great but there is a clicking sound coming from the front when i turn and it makes a grinding ype noise when i hit a bump or dip.My first thought is the CV joints or ball joints.The dealer i bought it from says they would fix whatever it is I was just curious to see what y'all think it is.


I am new, but I had the same prob with my fairly new Sentra. I took it to the dealership and they said that it was the front struts and mounts. Apparently these mounts are not the best because they immediately recognized the prob as soon as I described it. Hope that helps.


----------



## mcf1000x2003 (Dec 8, 2005)

we had a freeze last night and for anyone thats lived in TX you know that everything shuts down so i cant get it looked at today at the car lot


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mcf1000x2003 said:


> we had a freeze last night and for anyone thats lived in TX you know that everything shuts down so i cant get it looked at today at the car lot



If your CV joint is bad, making a ticking noise, This tends to happen becuase the rubber boot is split open. To inspect this yourself, turn the wheel all the way to right, then look inside the wheelwell at the CV joint, if the rubber boot is split there's your problem, do the same for the left side as well


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have seen where the rubber top strut mount can cause a popping but I would start with the above recommended CV boot inspection.

Troy


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

*94 nissan altima GXE 117,000 mile. Cilicking sound CV*



KA24Tech said:


> I have seen where the rubber top strut mount can cause a popping but I would start with the above recommended CV boot inspection.
> 
> Troy


I need to replace CV axle on my 94 Altima with 117,000 miles. Does any site have step by step instructions with pics? Haynes or Chilton manuals are not very helpful. 
I just replaced the o-ring on the distributer 'cause it was stalling due to oil in the distributor. 

Thanks,


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Haynes manual has a good repair procedure for the axles. I don't know of any site that has the replacement procedure but the simplest thing to do is replace the axle or else get a factory service manual.

Troy


----------

